# كتاب تكنولوجيا عمليات الحفر



## رشيد الخولي (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لكم الكتاب الذي يتحدث عن تكنولوجيا عمليات الحفر ( الوزن على الدقاق، سرعة الحفر، الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر، ريجيم الحفر، إلخ.......)

http://www.4shared.com/file/114324628/b02db045/____.html?

أرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم

و لا نتسونا من دعائكم و ردودكم.......

:20::20:


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 يونيو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك أجمل تحية . .


----------



## gandolfs (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرًا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود ولو تتكرم لنا بإنزال كتب في البترول والغاز بالفرنسية لظرورة ملحة و شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## amr m hassanin (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرًا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## رشيد الخولي (20 يوليو 2009)

من مواضيعي أيضا.......
كتاب تكنولوجيا عمليات الحفر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140475.html


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 يوليو 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر
عمل عظيم ورائع


----------



## تولين (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## geologyst (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويجزيك الله خيرا:20:
:75:


----------



## تولين (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الك بس الكناب ما ينزل معي حاولت اكثر من مرة بيقول ايرر في التحميل


----------



## رشيد الخولي (26 يوليو 2009)

يمكن أن يكون المخدم( البروكسي) غير داعم للتحميل 
يمكنك تغير البروكسي ثم المحاولة مجدداً
أن صادفت هذه المشكلة أيضاً يمكنك استخدام برنامج الألترا لتغيير المخدم


----------



## 66468 (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الف خير

اتمنى لك كل خير باذن الله


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (1 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا و سهلا بك أخي
للمزيد يمكنك الاطلاع على مقالاتي على وحدة المعرفة الخاصة بغوغل على الرابط
http://knol.google.com/k/-/methods-of-drilling-wells/1ryetk6s5p8co/19


----------



## عبيد العنزي (1 أغسطس 2009)

*الف شكررررر
وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## رشيد الخولي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*طرق حفر الآبار(Methods of drilling wells*

مقالة كتبتها على نول أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم
الرجاء الضغط على الرابط.....................
http://knol.google.com/k/-/methods-of-drilling-wells/1ryetk6s5p8co/19#


----------



## احمدناظم (5 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك في جهودك


----------



## ماهرالهذال (6 مارس 2010)

والله الف شكر منك واعتقد راح يفيدني لان انا اعمل في الحقول النفطية


----------



## محسن النقيب (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس................................ وتسلم


----------

